
A smarter, more complete-y search bar on Github - geetarista
https://github.com/blog/1461-a-smarter-more-complete-y-search-bar
======
Shank
I think it's smart of them to move quickly and innovate on what they've
already done. I felt the same way about the search bar as of late - I knew it
had certain commands, but I forgot what they were and quickly stopped using it
for anything other than repository navigation or search.

It's good that they removed the underused features - it draws emphasis to
their ability to admit when things aren't the best move and go back to a
better place to work from.

